# Bewahren Sie die PC-Games-DVDs auf?



## Administrator (13. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Killtech (13. Dezember 2004)

[X]Ja, schaue sie mir aber nie an.... 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## gliderpilot (13. Dezember 2004)

Alle, seit 1/99 (mein erstes Heft  ), und falls ich sie mal suche, brauche ich sie nur in meinem (nach Datum sortierten  ) "Archiv" (-> also ein Schrank  ) zu suchen, denn sie bleiben einfach im Heft   

Ja, ich bin Sammler


----------



## ziegenbock (13. Dezember 2004)

ein paar antwortmöglichkeiten mehr wären schön gewesen. zum beispiel: ich kaufe die pc games ohne datenträger. oder cih lasse sie in der zeitung, ich sammle sie in einer mappe.

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## Atropa (13. Dezember 2004)

[X] Ja, im Mülleimer (nachdem diese natürlich geschaut wurde)


----------



## Marscel (13. Dezember 2004)

Ich bewahre alle PCG DVDs auf, egal, was drauf ist oder nicht. Aber das mach ich mit allen CDs (inzwischen wohl an die 1000 in meinem Regal).

Egal, ob Videobeitrag, Demo oder Software, ich bin froh, dass ich alle bis jetzt aufbewahrt habe, denn irgendwas brauch ich immer mal.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (13. Dezember 2004)

[X]Ja, mach ich, und deswegen hätt ich gern Hüllen mit Inhaltsangabe :>


----------



## spider_fx (13. Dezember 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 13.12.2004 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Ja, mach ich, und deswegen hätt ich gern Hüllen mit Inhaltsangabe :>


kann ich nur beipflichten. is mir doch zu blöd jedesmal das passende heft zu suchen oder die dvd reinzuschieben, anzuschauen und nach der 25igsten merken, dass ich immer noch nicht die richtige erwischt habe...


----------



## Martinroessler (13. Dezember 2004)

gliderpilot am 13.12.2004 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle, seit 1/99 (mein erstes Heft  ), und falls ich sie mal suche, brauche ich sie nur in meinem (nach Datum sortierten  ) "Archiv" (-> also ein Schrank  ) zu suchen, denn sie bleiben einfach im Heft
> 
> Ja, ich bin Sammler



Mein erste PC Games war zufällig auch die 1/99; hab auch alle CD/DVD aufgehoben...


----------



## Rosini (13. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe zwar keine CD`s mehr, dafür aber zur genüge DVDs ^^ Ich habe zwar keinen blassen schimmer, wasich damit anfangen soll. Aber so häufen sich die Stapel an Magazin DVDs -.-

MfG, Rosini


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Dezember 2004)

spider_fx am 13.12.2004 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 13.12.2004 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja es hat schon was, wenn man Massen an Doppelseitigen Rohlingen hat, wo man nicht mal ansatzweise erahnen kann, was drauf ist. 
Da lohnt es sich fast schon gar nicht mehr die Disks zu behalten. In der Zeit, die man braucht was zu finden, hat man es ja auch runtergeladen.
Ich kann mich zumindest noch an eine Zeit erinnern, da gab es sogar ein Booklet dazu.


----------



## Iceman (13. Dezember 2004)

Sporadisch.

Seitdem es weder eine ordentlich bedruckte Hülle gibt und die DVDs bescheuerterweise Doppelseitig sind allerdings nur noch ganz ganz selten, lohnt einfach nicht, da man sowieso keinen Überblick hat was wo drauf ist.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (13. Dezember 2004)

Hab noch eine Diskette von '95 und einige CDs von '97, der Rest ist in den Müll gewandert, im Falle der letzten 8 DVDs meines Abos sogar jungfräulich.


----------



## skicu (13. Dezember 2004)

lol.
und wenn genug mit nein antworten gibts nen gewinnspiel mit fragen zu den alten dvds?


----------



## Solon25 (13. Dezember 2004)

ziegenbock am 13.12.2004 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar antwortmöglichkeiten mehr wären schön gewesen. zum beispiel: ich kaufe die pc games ohne datenträger. oder cih lasse sie in der zeitung, ich sammle sie in einer mappe.
> 
> gruß ziegenbock



Die Antwortmöglichkeiten gab es schon in der DVD Umfrage etwa Mai/Juni des Jahres...   

Und da dort viele geantwortet haben, sie belassen die DVD im Heft... hat, so denke ich, die PCG/Computec entschieden, uns die billigen Papphüllen ohne jeglichen Aufdruck zu spendieren...   

Muss ich jetzt noch sagen das ich die Hüllen wieder gerne so hätte wie davor? 
Bewahre jedenfalls DVD und Heft getrennt auf.

once upon a time *sigh*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Dezember 2004)

skicu am 13.12.2004 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> lol.
> und wenn genug mit nein antworten gibts nen gewinnspiel mit fragen zu den alten dvds?



Da hätte ich ja sehr gute Chancen.


----------



## Murdogh1 (13. Dezember 2004)

Die liegen bei mir alle überall verstreut. Schau sie mir kurz an, meistens fliegen sie danach in die Ecke.
Nach 2 Jahren brauch die eh kein Mensch mehr...Demos, Treiber, Tools, alles veraltet. Wozu also aufheben, setzen nur Staub an.
Und ohne Beschriftung findet man darauf schon nach 4 Monaten nix mehr.


----------



## Takeshii (13. Dezember 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 13.12.2004 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Ja, mach ich, und deswegen hätt ich gern Hüllen mit Inhaltsangabe :>


Volle Zustimmung.
Ich sammle die DVDs auch, aber seitdem es diese Standard-Hüllen gibt (ohne Inhaltsbeschriftung), findet man leider rein GAR NICHTS mehr wieder.
Wenn man wirklich mal was sucht, muss man in jedes einzelne Heft schauen, den DVD-Inhalt lesen und die entsprechende DVD-Nummer herauskramen... 
Mittlerweile lasse ich die DVDs im Heft - nicht weil das gut wäre, denn das Durchblättern wird dadurch erschwert, sondern weil man sonst einfach nicht weiß, was auf der DVD drauf ist... 
Früher konnte man einfach mal die DVDs durchblättern und hatte in wenigen Sekunden die richtige gefunden.
*Seufz* - Damals war alles besser...


----------



## JohnSinclair (13. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 13.12.2004 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich schmeiss den mist weg !
Wenn ich mal ne zeitung kaufe sonst hab ich das inet  da hab ich mehr infos und bessere


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Dezember 2004)

Ja, müsste seit 1996 eigentlich noch alle Datenträger haben. Hab sie immer schön sortieren, ins Regal stellen können und den Überblick gehabt....bis diese blöden unbedruckten DVD Hüllen kamen,  denn bei den neuen Ausgaben herrscht jetzt totale Chaos, die DVDs liegen hier rum und ich hab keine Ahnung was drauf ist...man muss jedesmal erst die DVD einlegen um über den Inhalt bescheid zu wissen    Ein paar Disketten von 92, 93 hab ich übrigens auch noch *g* 

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## firewalker2k (14. Dezember 2004)

Jo, ich fragte mal, warum man nichtmal die Nummer der Ausgabe drauf drucken könnte und bekam die Antwort, die neuen Hüllen müssten vorproduziert werden


----------



## Wildchild666 (14. Dezember 2004)

firewalker2k am 14.12.2004 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, ich fragte mal, warum man nichtmal die Nummer der Ausgabe drauf drucken könnte und bekam die Antwort, die neuen Hüllen müssten vorproduziert werden



Ja, da is ja extra ein dingends wo man selbst das datum der dvd eintragen kann... totaler schrott, ich will ne ordentliche hülle wo draufsteht was drin is, früher war das gang und gebe, und heute is echt nen ratespiel wenn man was sucht


----------



## L337N00B (14. Dezember 2004)

Wenn man sich das hier so durchliest, sieht man ganz klar, dass die meisten die DVDs sammeln und praktisch ALLE mit diesen unbedruckten Hüllen mehr als nur unzufrieden sind.
Ich kann mich da nur anschließen. Diese billig-Hüllen sind einfach unzumutbar und bestimmt auch einer der Gründe, warum die PCGames die Vorherrschaft an die Konkurrenz abgeben musste.   
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die zusätzlichen Kosten für das Bedrucken der Hüllen so immens sind, besonders, wenn man bedenkt, dass eine kurze Zeit lang die DVDs sogar in Plastik-Hüllen waren (das war allerdings ein wenig übertrieben, da zu sperrig)....

Liebe PCGames-Redaktion, wie wär's wenn ihr nicht nur die Hülle unbedruckt lasst, sondern auch gleich die DVD leer lasst, und einfach nen Rohling ins Heft tackert? Dann können wir uns ja selbst Demos und Videos drauf brennen...


----------



## Anbei (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich hebe die DVD's auch auf und bin genauso verärgert über diese Hüllen.
Was ich mich nur frage ist folgendes: Bei der PCGH gibt seit kurzen die DVD mit 8,5GB Daten und einer bedruckten Hülle auf der steht was drauf ist.
Ich dachte die PCG und die PCGH stammen aus dem gleichen Verlag, muß mich aber getäuscht haben da die PCGH was kann was die PCG nicht kann.


----------



## Matthias (14. Dezember 2004)

L337N00B am 14.12.2004 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich das hier so durchliest, sieht man ganz klar, dass die meisten die DVDs sammeln und praktisch ALLE mit diesen unbedruckten Hüllen mehr als nur unzufrieden sind.


 Aber deswegen werden sie es höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht ändern, leider...


----------



## Harlekin (16. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab eigentlich immer nach der Version ohne Silberling ausgeschaut (die gabs dochmal von der PCG oder?   )
Naja das hat sich jetzt auch erledigt. 
Anderes neues PC Spiele Mag    










Spoiler



PCPP


----------



## Manu-the-fighter (19. Dezember 2004)

*asdf*

ich kauf sie immer ohne cd, was ich brauch lad ich dann halt runter


----------



## kIdpOp (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: asdf*

PCGH ist auch mal umgestiegen auf Hüllen ohne Infos, habens aber nach ein paar Monaten glücklicherweise wieder gelassen!

ich rege mich  jeden Monat auf über die PCG-DVD, nur wegen dieser besch***** Hülle!

Die Leute von PCGH hams kapiert, ihr braucht wohl etwas länger!     

Änderts einfach, damit ist alle geholfen!

cYa


----------



## Alex (30. Dezember 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 13.12.2004 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Ja, mach ich, und deswegen hätt ich gern Hüllen mit Inhaltsangabe :>



wieso machen die nicht einfach ein PDF-File mit der Inhaltsangabe in Form eines DVD- oder CD-Inlays auf die Hülle. Das kostet maximal eine Stunde Arbeitszeit für einen Praktikanten (also quasi umsonst...). Dann wär ich schon glücklich (weil ich heb die DVD's nämlich i. d. R. schon auf...)


----------



## IWI (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo

In den Müll damit!

mfg, IWI


----------



## Vordack (6. Januar 2005)

Killtech am 13.12.2004 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Ja, schaue sie mir aber nie an....
> 
> MfG, Killtech



Hehe, geht mir auch so, die letzte die ich im Laufwerk hatte ist wohl ca. 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## KONNAITN (6. Januar 2005)

Alex am 30.12.2004 08:32 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 13.12.2004 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wäre zumindest schon mal ein Entgegenkommen. Trotzdem würde ich mir als fauler, verwöhnter Konsument diese Cover wohl auch nicht ausdrucken.
Ich hebe mir die DVDs zwar auch auf, allerdings ist das mehr so eine Tradition aus besseren Tagen, als ich auch nach Monaten noch ab und zu eine Demo installiert habe. Das hat sich mit dem neuen Keine-Ahnung-was-da-drauf-ist-System aber schlagartig aufgehört. Seitdem sind die DVDs bei mir zu reinen Staubfängern verkommen. -Den Job erledigen sie zugegebenermassen aber ganz prima.


----------

